# 4x52 HO T-5 enough on a 75?



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm looking at the Tek Light 4x52 HO T-5 light for my 75 and was wondering if this light is all I'll ever need. I don't want to have to upgrade again.

I have been running two strips (an All Glass 110 PC and an All Glass 3x36 triple NOF) for two years now with good success.

If I get the Tek Light will I eventually want/need more light? I'd like to have enough to really get the absolute most out of the plants (no "leggy" plants and super vibrant colors).

Thanks!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You've been running 110 watts of PC + 3x36 watts? That's 218 watts.

A Tek 4x54w fixture gives you 216 watts, but this number is more true to the amount of light getting into your tank than the 218 watts (probably less efficient reflectors and bent PC bulbs are inherently less efficient).

216 watts over 75 gallons will give you 2.9 WPG. This is pretty much all you'll need. Of course, people have more, and with more, you'll be trimming maybe twice a week. With 2.9 WPG, pressurized CO2, and constant dosing, I think you'll have all the plant growth you'll never want.

BTW, if you're looking for a Tek 4x54w fixture, I've got one for sale.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Right now two 54w bulbs at only 8 hours a day is plent for my tank actually It is growing plenty of brown algae. I can't imagine any one wanting more than the 4x54w Tek light.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I realise the watts are similar, but it's not really the watts that grow plants it's the actual light and the Tek Light looks like it would be far better at getting it in my tank.

Do you folks feel I can grow the most light demanding plants with my current set-up?

Some plants like my Nymphaea Lotus (if I understand it correctly) will grow lower, with better color, under strong light. I haven't tried Glosso yet, but I heard that it can get "leggy" under lower light. This is why I'd like better light in my tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The Tek light will likely put more light into the tank as you suspect even though the wattages are similar. I use that same light on my 75 gallon and it provides all the light you'll ever need. I mostly bought mine because of the looks as I prefer an open top tank and it's in my living room.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I have almost the exact same set up as your current lights. I'm using two of the AGA trible tube t-8 on my 75g. I'm always thinking I'm the poor kid on the block because I'm not using a fancy set up and that its just a medium light tank. But, over and over again, I'm amazed at what's doing well and prospering! I keep bringing home wonderful plant varieties from my local plant club (PAPAS) with just a glimmer of hope to give them a test run and WOW! The various plants are growing strongly with great colors! Based on how well the plants have done I've slowly changed my thinking on this tank and gotten braver to believe that I'm very close to a high light tank. I think the spectrum in the AGA bulbs are phenominal at bringing out the red colors in the plants.

Plants which have done well, and have as much color as any photos I've seen:

Ludwigea sp. 'Guinea'
L. repens Rubin
Limnophila sp. Mini
Limnophila aromatica
Pogostemon stellatus 'Broadleaf'
Ammannia gracilis
Blyxa japonica

Now, I've not tried to grow glosso so I can't tell you if it'd stay short but I think I would just go ahead and give it a try and see what you get.

For forground plants in this set up I've been _very_ successful and happy with these:
Elatine triandra
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
Ranunculus inundatus
Marsilea minuta
Hydrocotyle verticillata

I think the Tek systems sound wonderful with the individual reflectors; however right now I'm unhappy with the limited selection of t-5 bulbs to use in them. Hopefully in the future more suppliers will get with it and manufacture some of the better spectrums in this size. Then I think getting more light using the same or less wattage will be great for the utility bills.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Yup it will be enough. I know someone with a 4x54 light over a 120 gallon. It grows stuff fine.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i have the 8x54 tek setup on a 120g and love it. i run only 4 bulbs for most of the day, with the rest comming on for only 3 hours for a midday burst of light. hc, downoi, eriocaulons, m. umbrosium all growing like mad. i like the looks as well. you cant go wrong with one of their setups.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The 4x54w Tek Light is a lot of light for a 75g. It will grow anything you want, including algae.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

I wish I could run an open top but my fish are jumpers. I think for now, I'm just going to buy some high light plants and see how they do. If I find that I need more light, I'll snap up one of them Tek Lights.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

One of the SWOAPE members is currently using a 2x54 Tek Light on his 75g and is having great results with it. I think a 4x54w setup will be plenty for most any plant you want to grow. You may even want to run two of the lamps in a "noon burst" mode only for a couple of hours a day.

The only downfall to the Tek light setups in my opinion is the current availability of different color temperatures of the lamps. I'm not a big fan of 6500K lamps and 10,000K lamps seem to "wash out" the colors of fish and plants. I have to admit, I have never used the two color combinations together so they may work well together.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

What color combos would you prefer? I have the tek over a 55 long and im running a combo of 6500 and 10k, only 108 watts of it because its so damn powerful, and it looks great. IMO, 6500+10k combo is the way to go, best of both worlds.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ianmoede said:


> What color combos would you prefer? I have the tek over a 55 long and im running a combo of 6500 and 10k, only 108 watts of it because its so damn powerful, and it looks great. IMO, 6500+10k combo is the way to go, best of both worlds.


I prefer the look of the 6500K and the 8800-9325K when mixed. They seem to balance each other nicely. Again, I have never used a 10,000K and 6500K lamp together so I am not familiar with that combination


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

My All Glass 110 came with two GE 9325k's and in my triple I had ZooMed 5500k, 5500k, and 6500k. 

It looked great and grew my low-med light plants really well. (haven't had any high light plants yet).

I now have a pair of SunPaq 6700/10k combo bulbs in the 110 strip along with the same ZooMeds in the triple.

Overall, I still like it but I did lose some of the red. Not a big issue though since my "regular" Flourite substrate looks better now (more brown/less reddish).


----------

